# RecoverParttion aktivieren ?



## akrite (1. August 2011)

Moin,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die RecoveryPartition(Win7) eines Notebooks zu aktivieren und damit ein Recovery auszulösen, wenn ich auf die erste Partition(WinXP) keinen Zugriff habe und damit über "Programme>Wiederherstellung>..." dieses nicht anstoßen kann ? Als Hilfsmittel stehen ein PC(Notebook) zur Verfügung in den ich die Platte einbinden kann und Linux(Live-CD)


----------



## DrSoong (2. August 2011)

Sollte sich so ein Revovery nicht schon beim Booten aktivieren lassen (wenn z.B. Windows komplett zerschossen ist)? Schau mal, ob du da irgendwo eine Tastenkombi hast (sollte während des Bootvorgangs angezeigt werden).


Der Doc!


----------



## akrite (2. August 2011)

...leider gibt es beim Booten nur F12 um die Boot-Option bzw. zugriff auf BIOS anzuzeigen. Wie gesagt, ich müßte nur ein kleines Tool für Dell Vostros haben, wie es IBM/Lenovo für ihre Notebooks anbietet, um die Recovery-Partition anzusprechen, damit die beim nächsten Booten aktiviert und damit das Recovery ausgeführt wird.


----------



## KaiBone (3. August 2011)

Hallo akrite,

ich kann mich erinnern das z.b. Medion die Recovery Funktionen über den Windows Bootloader realisiert hat.
Beim Starten einfach mal F8 drücken und schauen ob es dort irgendwo steht. Ansonsten kommst darüber auch zur Wiederherstellungskonsole von Windows, worüber man einige Programme starten kann (nutze die CMD).

Gruß
KaiBone


----------

